# Favorite additives....what do YOU use?



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Im getting sucked into plants quick!!!!! Im not asking the pointless "which one is best"...rather would like personal experience on supplements themselves, thier apps. and if they really yield the results advitisers shove down my "eyes" @ work and in my magazines. Im just starting up 2 plant tanks....so far i have 3-3.5" of substrate composed of the following;

3/5 ecocomplete "bio-active" planted aquarium substrate 
1/5 flourite.....its what i got for free @ work 
1/5 fine grain blck gravel....just for filler.

Im still researching the lighting but would like to hear the filter by thurs evening.....im totally open for opinions and have formed no biases of any sort yet as im "fresh" to the plant world...aquatically at least.

Nick


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

The SeaChem Flourish series of fertilizers is what I use and I have no complaints.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

I picked some up on monday...also got some seachem plant tabs for macro nutrients.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yep i use floris comprenhsive liquid fertilizer for micro, and gravel tabs for macro.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

acidWarp said:


> The SeaChem Flourish series of fertilizers is what I use and I have no complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. i think they are great


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish Tetra still imported Tetra Initial Sticks. These things are awesome. They have a really high CEC and high nutrient levels. Too bad there no more in the US.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ok, ur gonna want a filter that deosnt disturb the suface much
because that will drive off what natural/injected co2 u have in the tank, so i run a fluval 404 with an ac 402 powerhead with the prefilter on it, so that covers my filtration, and for ferts i use about 2 inchs of flourite, and some sand a big piece of gravel/pebbles over the sand to give it a natural look, for liquid fertilization i use kent water garden, the bottle is good for 10,000 gallons, and it seams to have everything the plants need, the stuff has never given me trouble

hmm for lighting i use 3 48" powerglo flourescents, ( over a 75 gallon), and thats about it, my plants grow like weeds when they'r not getting trashed by the p's


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Well the tank is up and running....the other was scratched due to an ignorant mistake on my part (broke it). I already posted some pics but am going to post some more due to insane growth.....thanks for the help as usuall you guys rock.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=75495


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I personally use all Seachem's products and for tablets i also use Aquarium Pharmaceutical's 'Iron Tabs' and some other products by Burstman...

...nice tank


----------

